# Alpinestars bikes...do you remember them?



## stevenb (2 Sep 2007)

Those strange shaped frames.
Elevated chainstays....just like some of the Rocky mountain bikes.
Has anyone got one?
Would like to see a pic.


----------



## Smeggers (17 Sep 2007)

Hideous paint schemes - pink, green and white?


----------



## mickle (17 Sep 2007)

The elevated stays were blatantly cribbed from Charlie Cunninghams Mantis circa 1984.


----------



## spesh (17 Sep 2007)

Smeggers said:


> Hideous paint schemes - pink, green and white?



I vaguely recall a Jackson Pollock-style splatter paintjob, if that's what you mean.

And the Alpinestars clothing was no better - though that goes for just about everything available in the early 90s.


----------



## Big Bren (21 Sep 2007)

My brother still rides an Alpinestars MTB and yes, it has a hideous yellowy purpley kind of paintjob. It's vile and ugly, but he loves it to bits.

I'll try and get a pic to post next time we go out.

Bren


----------



## stevenb (21 Sep 2007)

That'd be cool Bren

I remember the polished silver ones they did. 
I thought they looked the Nuts...
Mind you...the Canonndale V-Spec bikes were pretty wild looking.


----------



## romeo (3 Oct 2007)

do you remember the season before aplinestars came out? it was like there was another brand in 89 that just got bought into the alpinestars stable and badged up as alpine stars

im trying to think what they were called? Kloser? MK? MKStar?

does anyone else remember these?


----------



## yenrod (3 Oct 2007)

Serotta bikes any chance Romeo - BUT Steve, but Rocky Mountain Bikes: I'd still have one now if they are still available...BTW Are you Romeo from that south london town...that used to post on C+...


----------



## gillan (4 Oct 2007)

used to have an elevated chainstay job, xt groupset, alumininium frame

liked it a lot

stripped the hideous paintjob and polished up the aluminium

lovely

eventually one of the chanstays cracked...got it welded and sold on...not seen it since

PS they did know about the weld


----------



## stevenb (9 Oct 2007)

I got a nice picture of Rocky Mountain 'Experience' bike in my book here. Polished frame. Deore DX groupset and those 'Powergrips' that used to fix to your pedals. 
Looks nice...even by today's standards.


----------



## peekay76 (6 Dec 2007)

One of my mates had bought an elevated chainstay Rocky Mountain. I can't remember the name of it but he was well pleased when he first got it... until we labelled it his upside down girls bike.


----------



## simonali (5 Jan 2008)

yenrod said:


> Rocky Mountain Bikes: I'd still have one now if they are still available



http://www.bikes.com/index.aspx

Get your credit card out!

Some pics of a ti framed Alpinestars here, so no paintjob, unfortunately.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=2814


----------



## stevenb (24 Jan 2008)

That Merlin titanium rocks....the elevated chainstay one.


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Jan 2008)

yes, i remember. leveate stays were a bit of a fasjion think in the later 80s ro ealry 90s. Even Saracen, befpore they went down market, had them.


----------

